# Body Interchange Question



## Sir Slotsalot (Jan 23, 2010)

Does anyone have experience trying bodies from AFX Magna & non Magna Traction vintage to see if they will fit newer Tomy SRT wide chassis. If it works I would like to run those older vintage bodies on the newer chassis. I'm hoping the answer is yes.


----------



## crosley (Aug 20, 2010)

*Blue Goo*

Blue goo goop or slotted body shims work if its allowed if its your own home track do what I do experiment its all in fun
Bart(crosley)


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

They fit, but some bodies with the post must have the post removed.
Wear safety glasses while driving.


----------



## Sir Slotsalot (Jan 23, 2010)

In case you are wondering, bodies from early vintage AFX Magna & Non Magna Traction do fit the newer wide SRT chassis. No adapters needed. Found some of these in my bone-yard and tried them out with newer vintage SRT bodies. They really do interchange well.


----------



## gobucks1a (Mar 5, 2011)

Ok, it would appear that Tomy has made it so the vintage AFX chassis' can fit into the wide bodied Tomy and vice versa. My question is can a g+ F1/indy chassis (like the ferrari, indy special, the lola etc) fit into the F1/Indy bodies of the Tomy Turbo, SRT, Super G+. It appears the Mega line is a whole new ballgame. 

It just seems to reason that if the wide chassis can go from new to old, so could the thin F1 chassis. Thoughts?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Ive been told no. I have some old Gplus indy f1 bodies, they dont fit the newer chassis.
I would assume the newer bodies will not fit the older chassis.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Several of the more popular Aurora A/FX and Magnatraction bodies do not directly fit on Tomy SRT and Super G+ chassis, notably the McLaren XLR, Porsche 917, Ferrari 512M, and Racing Camaro. Any body that has internal standoffs that require the exact geometry of the original chassis or only have half retention nubs on the side (like the aforementioned bodies) will be problematic. The Aurora Charger Daytona may also be in this category. Pretty much any of the first release A/FX bodies are iffy. The TooMuch and Turbo TurnOn may be okay, if you're into that sort of thing. 

The other common issue with a Tomy transformation is a body that flops up and down like a breaching porpoise. The A/FX AP Corvette, Mercury Stock Car, Monte Carlo Stock Car, and other 70s stock cars all fall into the flopper category. Some may argue that a loose fit improves performance. That's cool if you don't mind piloting "Ol' Shaky" around the track. 

AutoWorld/JL variations to Aurora bodies are usually more adaptable to Tomy chassis because AW redesigned the side nubs on their versions of the A/FX cloned bodies, sometimes to horrible effect like on the McLaren. The AW Camaro does take a Tomy chassis but it sits up quite high on the chassis. The AW Charger Daytonas (both styles), 71 Chargers, 72 RoadRunner, GTX, etc., all look better sitting on a Tomy chassis than they do sitting on their standard AWXT chassis.

Unless you are willing to hack & glue always check the body fitment yourself when mixing bodies and chassis of different subspecies.


----------



## gobucks1a (Mar 5, 2011)

afxtoo, bummer. i was hopeful the g+ thins would fit into the tomy turbo indy bodies. on another note, i believe the vintage afx chassis' will fit into some newer wide bodies. 

in case you are wondering, i would like my kids to run the vintage cars. too make it interesting i was hopeful to put on the modern chassis'. so it would appear that the late 70's 80's g+ narrow chassis will only exchange with other era bodies.


----------



## Sir Slotsalot (Jan 23, 2010)

Sorry, I misunderstood your original message. That's one I have not tried. Don't have any older vintage F-1 bodies like that on tap to experiment with. I'm sure we'll get a response soon.


----------



## gobucks1a (Mar 5, 2011)

Sir slots, you did not misread my message. as I clean up my older cars I was just trying to find out what can mix with what. From the info out there it would appear the standard vintage afx chassis might fit with modern Tomy or AW bodies.

In the case of the F1, thin,or narrow chassis' it would appear they will not fit with Tomy Turbo, SG, or other F1 bodies


----------



## Sir Slotsalot (Jan 23, 2010)

Okay yes. I understand. I have physically tried newer SRT bodies on older vintage AFX Magna chassis. I remember emailing you pics. so it should work in reverse.


----------

